

IsoHunt now being blocked by Airtel (Indian ISP) - kapilkaisare

As of 0830 hrs IST in Pune (MH), http://isohunt.com has been blocked by Airtel, with the message "Access to this site has been blocked as per Court Orders" being displayed instead of the page contents.<p>Anybody else experiencing this elsewhere?
======
khalid_akhtar
I am able to open PB @ <https://thepiratebay.se/> but can't get isohunt :(

------
Shino
I've been experiencing the same problem for over a week. Major torrent sites
have been blocked over here also. I'm from Mumbai.

------
panbhatt
Yes, they are also being blocked in North India. it includes, piratebay,
torrentz.com and other ones...

------
chandresh
I also just noticed this today on Airtel.

